# how to convert a negative of a photo into positive using photoshop???



## tango_cash (Jul 24, 2006)

i have a sccanned negative of a photo and i would like to see it' photo .ne 1 have ne idea on how to convert a -ve of a photo into a photo using photoshop???


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jul 24, 2006)

Even Windows application *mspaint* hv this feature!

*Image -> Invert Colors*.


----------



## ayush_chh (Jul 25, 2006)

cooool.........


----------



## eagle_y2j (Jul 28, 2006)

but tis post is in wrong section.............. mods move tis post


----------



## Sparsh007 (Jul 31, 2006)

coool


----------



## ismart (Jan 16, 2007)

very easy


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jan 16, 2007)

^^
Any specific reason behind bumping this old thread?
Wrong section also!

_Reporting..._


----------



## vikas_patil60 (Jan 21, 2007)

Very Nice Trick


----------

